# Are rising gas prices keeping you off the platform?



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I've pretty much decided to stay away from rideshare for the rest of the month, and possibly early June if gas prices keep going up. Uber and Lyft actually expect us to eat this cost. I've got something they can munch on for awhile.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm sending out job applications now before the avalanche comes after September.

It doesn't really make sense to keep doing this gig. Used cars are appreciating in value right now, and a constricting supply due to chip shortages is going to make the prices skyrocket.

Wearing out my car for less money? That's dumb.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I’ve been driving less during the week, just because of the price of gas. I’ll still drive the weekends when there’s surge money, but base rate barely covers the cost of gas anymore.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

How much is gas costing you extra a week? Do the math. I wouldn't stop driving just because gas is coating me a little more.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

TobyD said:


> I’ve been driving less during the week, just because of the price of gas. I’ll still drive the weekends when there’s surge money, but base rate barely covers the cost of gas anymore.


What mileage and time rate Uber gives in your market?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q: *


rkozy said:


> Are rising gas prices keeping you off the platform?




*A: *No.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

I was paying $80 a week for gas. Now I spend $140. A minimum fare ride is $3.75, and can use a half gallon of gas. That’s not worth it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

bone-aching-work said:


> I'm sending out job applications now before the avalanche comes after September.
> 
> It doesn't really make sense to keep doing this gig. Used cars are appreciating in value right now, and a constricting supply due to chip shortages is going to make the prices skyrocket.
> 
> Wearing out my car for less money? That's dumb.


Good luck! Hope you find something good that you enjoy.


@TobyD Ouch. That’s rough.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

EV owners will appreciare their cars now 😆


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Safar said:


> EV owners will appreciare their cars now 😆


And they have lots of extra time to appreciate their cars when they stop every few hours to charge.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

TobyD said:


> And they have lots of extra time to appreciate their cars when they stop every few hours to charge.


That little Chevy gives 250 miles. Not good enough?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

MPG ==>2224262830323436 $ 1.00 $ 0.045 $ 0.042 $ 0.038 $ 0.036 $ 0.033 $ 0.031 $ 0.029 $ 0.028 $ 2.00 $ 0.091 $ 0.083 $ 0.077 $ 0.071 $ 0.067 $ 0.063 $ 0.059 $ 0.056 $ 3.00 $ 0.136 $ 0.125 $ 0.115 $ 0.107 $ 0.100 $ 0.094 $ 0.088 $ 0.083 $ 4.00 $ 0.182 $ 0.167 $ 0.154 $ 0.143 $ 0.133 $ 0.125 $ 0.118 $ 0.111 $ 5.00 $ 0.227 $ 0.208 $ 0.192 $ 0.179 $ 0.167 $ 0.156 $ 0.147 $ 0.139 $ 6.00 $ 0.273 $ 0.250 $ 0.231 $ 0.214 $ 0.200 $ 0.188 $ 0.176 $ 0.167


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Gas prices are going up?
I thought that was a myth that I heard a few months ago?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

no, my wife is.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Safar said:


> EV owners will appreciare their cars now 😆


too bad for the lower income people who can't afford them, these prices will cut into their grocery and other essential budgets. but sure the rich who can afford them will save money they already have more than enough of.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

got a p said:


> too bad for the lower income people who can't afford them, these prices will cut into their grocery and other essential budgets. but sure the rich who can afford them will save money they already have more than enough of.


Yep but it’s jot just lower income, it’s also us middle class who can’t afford them because we’re getting squeezed the most. The upper middle class and above can afford them.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Safar said:


> How much is gas costing you extra a week? Do the math. I wouldn't stop driving just because gas is coating me a little more.


I don't drive for Uber/Lyft as a career. It's a little extra money when I need some. There's a price point at which the barely-profitable fares become wholly unsustainable. It's not at that point, yet, but I'm not motivated to drive when the margins keep shrinking like they have been. There's almost no way to make up for that.

If these rideshare companies would peg the mileage rate to gas prices, there wouldn't be an issue. But, they are expecting their "independent contractors" to foot the bill for their unsustainable business model. Others might be willing to make that sacrifice for $3+ per gallon. I am not.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

bone-aching-work said:


> I'm sending out job applications now before the avalanche comes after September.


In numerous states, the avalanche is coming in about a week. Quite a few states have already agreed to end the federal unemployment payments starting in June.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

rkozy said:


> I don't drive for Uber/Lyft as a career. It's a little extra money when I need some. There's a price point at which the barely-profitable fares become wholly unsustainable. It's not at that point, yet, but I'm not motivated to drive when the margins keep shrinking like they have been. There's almost no way to make up for that.
> 
> If these rideshare companies would peg the mileage rate to gas prices, there wouldn't be an issue. But, they are expecting their "independent contractors" to foot the bill for their unsustainable business model. Others might be willing to make that sacrifice for $3+ per gallon. I am not.


Yeah, for part-timers it is not worth it. I hear you!


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

got a p said:


> too bad for the lower income people who can't afford them, these prices will cut into their grocery and other essential budgets. but sure the rich who can afford them will save money they already have more than enough of.


The little Chevy EV is I think around $35,000. So yeah, it is not an affordable car.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

rkozy said:


> I don't drive for Uber/Lyft as a career. It's a little extra money when I need some. There's a price point at which the barely-profitable fares become wholly unsustainable. It's not at that point, yet, but I'm not motivated to drive when the margins keep shrinking like they have been. There's almost no way to make up for that.
> 
> If these rideshare companies would peg the mileage rate to gas prices, there wouldn't be an issue. But, they are expecting their "independent contractors" to foot the bill for their unsustainable business model. Others might be willing to make that sacrifice for $3+ per gallon. I am not.


That’s how I feel. Uber is supplemental income for me. So when the price of gas goes up, then profit goes down. I’m not quitting altogether, but I drive less during the week now.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

You guys need one of these. Have the tips take care of higher gas prices.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

rkozy said:


> I've pretty much decided to stay away from rideshare for the rest of the month, and possibly early June if gas prices keep going up. Uber and Lyft actually expect us to eat this cost. I've got something they can munch on for awhile.


I get 52mpg, not an issue for me.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Even if gas is 1 buck a gallon.
Uber rates are only .60 and .11 . In the city here i expect to earn 15 an hour grinding . Airports 20 an hour minus fuel. 
With zero surge. After you kill your car and repairs your making hardly any money.
Mc donalds pays 15 an hour here to start . Why drive for 15 destroying your car ? With zero medical insurance or paying into social security .


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> I get 52mpg, not an issue for me.


With fuel economy like that, obviously it wouldn't be. Since I'm doing rideshare very part-time, I'm more interested in having an automobile I enjoy driving. For me, that ends up meaning a roomy SUV that isn't exactly going to save the planet with its gas mileage.

I figure I'm losing at least 50 cents profit per-ride compared to just a few months ago. You're probably only losing 15-20 cents per-ride now profit. I could live with that slight reduction. I just don't think I'd enjoy rideshare (or driving to my real job) in a tiny car.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> I get 52mpg, not an issue for me.


Yep, appreciate your Priu!


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

Gas is always high in the summer. When it gets bad I just add 1 extra trip a day to cover it all


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Safar said:


> EV owners will appreciare their cars now 😆


Sounds like a situation liberals would create and celebrate


----------



## WontFlush (Apr 7, 2021)

Volvonaut said:


> Sounds like a situation liberals would create and celebrate


loving the planet is bipartisan


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

WontFlush said:


> loving the planet is bipartisan


I’m an environmentalist too lol doesn’t mean these cynical outcomes that make people quit Uber and or leave states in droves are some kind of silver lining or way to pitch in


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Safar said:


> That little Chevy gives 250 miles. Not good enough?


After you go 250 miles, how long does it take to get it fully charged up again?


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> After you go 250 miles, how long does it take to get it fully charged up again?


I don't know.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

kingcorey321 said:


> Even if gas is 1 buck a gallon.
> Uber rates are only .60 and .11 . In the city here i expect to earn 15 an hour grinding . Airports 20 an hour minus fuel.
> With zero surge. After you kill your car and repairs your making hardly any money.
> Mc donalds pays 15 an hour here to start . Why drive for 15 destroying your car ? With zero medical insurance or paying into social security .


I got 80 cents per mile in 1977 driving a cab. and gas was 50 cents and rent was $150 per month.

If I do a delivery for GrubHub that goes for 4 miles, I'll get about $9. If I don't get a tip, GH kicks in a little. I turn down anything less than $9. With GH, tips are up front.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TobyD said:


> I was paying $80 a week for gas. Now I spend $140. A minimum fare ride is $3.75, and can use a half gallon of gas. That’s not worth it.


"No Need to Tip ' !


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> "No Need to Tip ' !


Great response.

Repeated at least 2,472 times on this forum.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Judge and Jury said:


> Great response.
> 
> Repeated at least 2,472 times on this forum.


" Technology Company " !


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> " Technology Company " !


Ok
Lol.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Safar said:


> EV owners will appreciare their cars now 😆


The cost of a new EV will take YEARS to make up for the cost in fuel on a paid off car. You are not good at maths.

At $1200 a year in fuel costs, a $45k EV will take 37.5 years to break even.

Tell me more about costs and 'cheap' EVs


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> At $1200 a year in fuel costs, a $45k EV will take 37.5 years to break even.


While that's all true, a more relevant number would be the additional cost to buy an EV, compared to a similar gasoline powered vehicle. That's the cost you should be using to figure the payback period.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Lower fares = more money for you!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> While that's all true, a more relevant number would be the additional cost to buy an EV, compared to a similar gasoline powered vehicle. That's the cost you should be using to figure the payback period.


I just put a deposit down for a 2022 Ford F-150 Lightning. It will be out right around the time my Fusion is ready to go back to Ford.

I originally was going to go with the XLT model but I decided I will go with the $39k Pro model.

A 2021 Ford XL SuperCrew 4X4 with a 3.3L V6 runs about $45k and doesn't have anything close to the type of options you get standard with a Lightning Pro.
A 2022 Ford Lightning Pro (SuperCrew 4x4) with the standard range battery is $39k!

The 3.3L XL can go further on a tank of gas vs. the 230 miles the Lightning Pro will go but most people who buy a truck don't use it as a truck on a regular basis so this where the Lightning really shines. 

In my case it's a win/win because the cost is lower than a gas model and I can charge at work for free! I doubt I will be doing rideshare next year the way things are going now but if I am still doing rideshare the Lighting even with only a 230 mile range will be perfect.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I just put a deposit down for a 2022 Ford F-150 Lightning. It will be out right around the time my Fusion is ready to go back to Ford.
> 
> I originally was going to go with the XLT model but I decided I will go with the $39k Pro model.
> 
> ...


230 mile range is not enough for me I would want 300 miles and that would be towing a boat. I don't see all electric working for me right now.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> 230 mile range is not enough for me I would want 300 miles and that would be towing a boat. I don't see all electric working for me right now.


I agree 230 is not a good range when you tow. Even 300 miles is not much range when you are towing. The 230/300 is ideal conditions when you factor in a heavy trailer the range is predicted to drop to 50% or more... If you tow regularly I would go with a ICE. 

The Lightning will be my daily driver though and will see light duty. It will be a little more than what I am used to getting for a daily driver but I think it will be great to try it out for few years!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

TobyD said:


> And they have lots of extra time to appreciate their cars when they stop every few hours to charge.


Again. 250 miles. Many can drive all day and charge overnight. Not all. But many.



got a p said:


> too bad for the lower income people who can't afford them, these prices will cut into their grocery and other essential budgets. but sure the rich who can afford them will save money they already have more than enough of.


So is that a reason for the poor to take an Uber? At what point does taking an Uber cost less than using your own car?

UPS has a way a dealing with higher energy prices. They charge a variable fuel premium on top of the base rates. If U/L were even mildly functional companies they would have copied the program by now.



Safar said:


> The little Chevy EV is I think around $35,000. So yeah, it is not an affordable car.


I just bought one outright for $22K. Still too rich for some people's blood, but, if you are needing a car and car payments anyway....


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> Again. 250 miles. Many can drive all day and charge overnight. Not all. But many.
> 
> 
> So is that a reason for the poor to take an Uber? At what point does taking an Uber cost less than using your own car?
> ...


You like the car? I heard it is zippy. And congrats!


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Again. 250 miles. Many can drive all day and charge overnight. Not all. But many.
> 
> 
> So is that a reason for the poor to take an Uber? At what point does taking an Uber cost less than using your own car?
> ...


Again, “little car”. Try getting 250 miles on it when you have a driver and 500 lbs worth of pax. And good luck taking a road trip 250 miles at a time. EVs are cool, and maybe if you use it only for Uber it would be fine. But I use my car to drive for Uber, commute to work, drive the kids around, take vacations... EV doesn’t work for all that, and it wouldn’t be environmentally friendly to have an extra car.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Safar said:


> You like the car? I heard it is zippy. And congrats!


Thanks. Best car I've ever owned. Zippy and great handling. It's my second one. Been the weekends only RS for almost 3 years now.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

EV, baby!
Chevy Volt (2017)
It costs me CAN$1 (USD $0.75) to drive 100km (60 miles).
If I run out of battery, it has a gas backup. No interruptions, and I do about 90% of my Ridehail miles on electrons. 10% on gas is usually in winter, or if I get pulled far out of the city.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> EV, baby!
> Chevy Volt (2017)
> It costs me CAN$1 (USD $0.75) to drive 100km (60 miles).
> If I run out of battery, it has a gas backup. No interruptions, and I do about 90% of my Ridehail miles on electrons. 10% on gas is usually in winter, or if I get pulled far out of the city.


BMW?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Safar said:


> BMW?


Chevrolet Volt
No Beemers for me. Too much in maintenence costs. And their baby EV (i3) runs on very, very, very narrow tyres.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> And their baby EV (i3) runs on very, very, very narrow tyres.


....and is quite ugly. nearly precious prius ugly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I've pretty much decided to stay away from rideshare for the rest of the month, and possibly early June if gas prices keep going up. Uber and Lyft actually expect us to eat this cost. I've got something they can munch on for awhile.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ....and is quite ugly. nearly precious prius ugly.


The interior is gorgeous though. bamboo dashboard. Very plush leather. Super comfy. 
Exterior is indeed ugly.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> The interior is gorgeous though. bamboo dashboard. Very plush leather. Super comfy.


well, it is a BMW after all. But design wise, they were the same bunch who designed the precious prius; engineers who have no intention of ever being in one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Chevrolet Volt
> No Beemers for me. Too much in maintenence costs. And their baby EV (i3) runs on very, very, very narrow tyres.


Narrow tires save fuel !


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 597477


Isn't HYBERBOLE grand!
The last time there were gas shortages is when the USA ran out of Texas oil, and didn't have a deal locked down with Saudi Arabia.
Frakking alone puts a lot of domestic oil into the mix for the USA.
Doubtful if shortages will appear.
But maybe Biden will stop subsidizing gas, and the USA can pay the actual market value, which is closer to 1.5x what most of America currently pays.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Chevrolet Volt
> No Beemers for me. Too much in maintenence costs. And their baby EV (i3) runs on very, very, very narrow tyres.


Seriously I didn't know that little Chevy came with a backup gas tank. Good for you! Enjoy!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Safar said:


> I didn't know that little Chevy came with a backup gas tank. Good for you! Enjoy!


BOLT = 100% EV
VOLT = Range Extended EV (i.e. back-up generator running on gas when battery is empty)


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> BOLT = 100% EV
> VOLT = Range Extended EV (i.e. back-up generator running on gas when battery is empty)


Oh I see now. So there is two of them. Got it now!


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

Safar said:


> The little Chevy EV is I think around $35,000. So yeah, it is not an affordable car.


It’s affordable after all the rebates and credits.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TobyD said:


> Again, “little car”. Try getting 250 miles on it when you have a driver and 500 lbs worth of pax. And good luck taking a road trip 250 miles at a time. EVs are cool, and maybe if you use it only for Uber it would be fine. But I use my car to drive for Uber, commute to work, drive the kids around, take vacations... EV doesn’t work for all that, and it would be environmentally friendly to have an extra car.


We are doing our first long road trip in my wife's Mach-E this weekend. It will be a 420 mile drive to Las Vegas, NV. We will drive the first 240 miles to Barstow, CA where we will do a 80% fast charge in about 40 minutes and then finish our drive to Vegas with no stops. 

On the way home there may be a 2nd stop but overall charge time for the entire trip home will be about 40 minutes.

This will be something new to us. We have no problem doing 400+ mile trips with no stops! So having to stop around the half-way mark for up to 40 minutes... it will be interesting! I am looking forward to seeing what it will be like to go long distances with a EV...


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> We are doing our first long road trip in my wife's Mach-E this weekend. It will be a 420 mile drive to Las Vegas, NV. We will drive the first 240 miles to Barstow, CA where we will do a 80% fast charge in about 40 minutes and then finish our drive to Vegas with no stops.
> 
> On the way home there may be a 2nd stop but overall charge time for the entire trip home will be about 40 minutes.
> 
> This will be something new to us. We have no problem doing 400+ mile trips with no stops! So having to stop around the half-way mark for up to 40 minutes... it will be interesting! I am looking forward to seeing what it will be like to go long distances with a EV...


What is Mach-E?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> but if I am still doing rideshare the Lighting


I wouldn't consider doing rideshare in a $40,000 truck for any reason.

But it sounds like a wonderful truck! (I live in Texas, so I see a LOT of pickups.)


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> But maybe Biden will stop subsidizing gas, and the USA can pay the actual market value, which is closer to 1.5x what most of America currently pays.


Maybe you're not aware that the US government and the various state governments make a lot more in taxes on a gallon of gasoline than the oil companies do.

Here in Texas where I live, the state takes 20 cents per gallon in taxes. Thats on top of the 18.4 cents per gallon that the US Federal government takes.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Safar said:


> What is Mach-E?


It's an electric powered Ford Mustang.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Maybe you're not aware that the US government and the various state governments make a lot more in taxes on a gallon of gasoline than the oil companies do.
> 
> Here in Texas where I live, the state takes 20 cents per gallon in taxes. Thats on top of the 18.4 cents per gallon that the US Federal government takes.


Rest assured all the tax money taken is spent on subsidizing big oil, and of course policing all the global danger zones for large oil tankers like the Straight of Hormuz (25% of the worlds crude oil passes through there). If the governement went with a true 'silent hand of the market' approach with oil, everyone in the USA would be paying a lot more to fill their car.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Here in Texas where I live, the state takes 20 cents per gallon in taxes. ..


Yes, that explains why they have no sales tax and no state income tax in Texas. That is definitely a good tax. It taxes consumption and people who drive gas guzzling vehicles like pick up trucks.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> I wouldn't consider doing rideshare in a $40,000 truck for any reason.
> 
> But it sounds like a wonderful truck! (I live in Texas, so I see a LOT of pickups.)


Since I started doing rideshare I use my daily driver and the Lightning Pro is actually well equipped for rideshare... But I doubt I will be doing rideshare next year. By then Uber and Lyft will have it where you are paying them to do rideshare. They can't really lower the rates any more before getting in to the "You pay us now" category!!!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Maybe you're not aware that the US government and the various state governments make a lot more in taxes on a gallon of gasoline than the oil companies do.
> 
> Here in Texas where I live, the state takes 20 cents per gallon in taxes. Thats on top of the 18.4 cents per gallon that the US Federal government takes.


CA gas tax is currently at 50.5 cents per gallon and will go to 51.1 cents per gallon in July, 2021!

How much is gas in TX these days? When we visited my sister outside of San Antonio we saw gas as cheap as $1.77 back in 11/2019.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> CA gas tax is currently at 50.5 cents per gallon and will go to 51.1 cents per gallon in July, 2021!
> 
> How much is gas in TX these days? When we visited my sister outside of San Antonio we saw gas as cheap as $1.77 back in 11/2019.


You are in the land of Gas Tax Peanuts. Even in California. 

The image below is Canada's "CALIFORNIA" (British Colombia, where most of the population lives in Vancouver)
Multiply by 4 to go from Litres to Galons. Converted to Gallons, that woul be $2.04 in Tax. 
Welcome to Canada. 
Or Europe. 
Most of the world is still 4x the Gas-Tax burden of California, one of the USA's higher gas-price states.

Gasoline is regularly C$6.00 per gallon (C$1.50 per litre) (as of the exact moment of this posting, the median price is C$1.49/L in Vancover, and C$1.27/L in Toronto.)










On the other hand, electricity prices here are much cheaper than california. our offpeak price is C$0.10 / kWh
I can travel 60 miles on 14kWh, which means I'm getting electric fuel at the price of ~C$1.40 to travel 60 miles.
A fuel efficient car like a Honda Civic gets on a good day, 30mpg.
So for the 60 miles that would be 2 gallons of fuel here (C$12), which is a lot more than the electricity equivalent (C$1.40).

This is a solid case for driving an electric vehicle. And with increasing carbon taxes on Fuel, Federally mandated, the case is only going to get stronger.


----------



## SkiboNRG (May 26, 2021)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I just put a deposit down for a 2022 Ford F-150 Lightning. It will be out right around the time my Fusion is ready to go back to Ford.
> 
> I originally was going to go with the XLT model but I decided I will go with the $39k Pro model.
> 
> ...


Even better - My calculations show that for ever Uber/Lyft that goes electric it will save OTHER CONSUMERS $125,000 in lower prices for gasoline/jet fuel/diesel by lowering the demand for oil. Cleaner air, a better climate AND cheaper fuel for everyone else. Now all we need is the right incentives to make it happen.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> that explains why they have no sales tax and no state income tax in Texas.


I don't know where you got that idea.

I pay 8.25% sales tax here in Houston.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> How much is gas in TX these days? When we visited my sister outside of San Antonio we saw gas as cheap as $1.77 back in 11/2019.


I paid $2.68 per gallon for premium at Sam's Club a couple of weeks ago, and I thought that was a pretty good deal.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't know where you got that idea.
> 
> I pay 8.25% sales tax here in Houston.


...my bad. Could be worst, it could be 13% taxed on all goods and services. LOL


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Rest assured all the tax money taken is spent on subsidizing big oil


Perhaps you could describe those tax breaks in a little more detail. I'm not particularly convinced yet.


Kurt Halfyard said:


> policing all the global danger zones for large oil tankers like the Straight of Hormuz (25% of the worlds crude oil passes through there)


As a generalization, our government thinks that's a benefit to our economy. I agree with them.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> ...my bad. Could be worst, it could be 13% taxed on all goods and services. LOL


Don't get me wrong, I'm glad we don't have an income tax here. But they make up for it with other taxes, like property taxes.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Low wages are keeping me away from the driver seat.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> We are doing our first long road trip in my wife's Mach-E this weekend. It will be a 420 mile drive to Las Vegas, NV. We will drive the first 240 miles to Barstow, CA where we will do a 80% fast charge in about 40 minutes and then finish our drive to Vegas with no stops.
> 
> On the way home there may be a 2nd stop but overall charge time for the entire trip home will be about 40 minutes.
> 
> This will be something new to us. We have no problem doing 400+ mile trips with no stops! So having to stop around the half-way mark for up to 40 minutes... it will be interesting! I am looking forward to seeing what it will be like to go long distances with a EV...


How much was the car out the door, including the home charger kit?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Perhaps you could describe those tax breaks in a little more detail. I'm not particularly convinced yet.
> 
> As a generalization, our government thinks that's a benefit to our economy. I agree with them.











The RepresentUs Blog


The latest news and commentary on the most pressing issues facing America's democracy.




bulletin.represent.us


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> As a generalization, our government thinks that's a benefit to our economy. I agree with them.


A benefit to any economy would be to keep all domestic energy production local. 
Switching from Middle-East Oil to Local Renewables and Nuclear (provided you have domestic Uranium Supplies) would keep Billions of dollars in the local economy instead of feeding Saudi Kings, Religious-Focused Governments, and Terrorist groups.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> The image below is Canada's "CALIFORNIA" (British Colombia, where most of the population lives in Vancouver)
> Multiply by 4 to go from Litres to Galons. Converted to Gallons, that woul be $2.04 in Tax.
> Welcome to Canada.
> Or Europe.


No. We don't wanna be Canada or Europe.
Both are Socialist countries ... and US isn't quite there yet. 

The goal, it appears, is for _our_ socialist politicians make it so that poor people can not afford to own their cars. 


.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> No. We don't wanna be Canada or Europe.
> Both are Socialist countries ... and US isn't quite there yet.


64,000,000+ Americans are collecting Social Security as we speak. The highways you drive on to transport rideshare passengers are funded almost exclusively by tax dollars collected and redistributed by various government bureaucracies. So are fire and police protection districts. America has been socialist for a very long time, but tries to pretend socialism is just some evil concept that only other countries embrace.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Mole said:


> Low wages are keeping me away from the driver seat.


That's the other half of the equation. If Uber hadn't taken away the surge, or Lyft actually tried to offer decent streak bonuses where I drive, I'd gladly be driving even with $3/gallon gas.

This base fare BS pretty much guarantees I won't be driving any significant miles until gas drops back under $2.50 per gallon and/or the rideshare companies ease up on their greedy practices.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

For all the Boot-Strap Myth folks:




__





What 'You Didn't Build That' Really Means—and Why Romney Can't Explain It


It's only a four-word phrase, but to conservatives, it means so much more.




www.theatlantic.com





_"If you've been successful, you didn't get there on your own. You didn't get there on your own. I'm always struck by people who think, well, it must be because I was just so smart. There are a lot of smart people out there. It must be because I worked harder than everybody else. Let me tell you something -- there are a whole bunch of hardworking people out there.

If you were successful, somebody along the line gave you some help. There was a great teacher somewhere in your life. Somebody helped to create this unbelievable American system that we have that allowed you to thrive. Somebody invested in roads and bridges. If you've got a business -- you didn't build that. Somebody else made that happen. The Internet didn't get invented on its own. Government research created the Internet so that all the companies could make money off the Internet.

The point is, is that when we succeed, we succeed because of our individual initiative, but also because we do things together. There are some things, just like fighting fires, we don't do on our own. I mean, imagine if everybody had their own fire service. That would be a hard way to organize fighting fires._

_So we say to ourselves, ever since the founding of this country, you know what, there are some things we do better together. That's how we funded the G.I. Bill. That's how we created the middle class. That's how we built the Golden Gate Bridge or the Hoover Dam. That's how we invented the Internet. That's how we sent a man to the moon. We rise or fall together as one nation and as one people, and that's the reason I'm running for President -- because I still believe in that idea. You're not on your own, we're in this together."_


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

rkozy said:


> That's the other half of the equation. If Uber hadn't taken away the surge, or Lyft actually tried to offer decent streak bonuses where I drive, I'd gladly be driving even with $3/gallon gas.
> 
> This base fare BS pretty much guarantees I won't be driving any significant miles until gas drops back under $2.50 per gallon and/or the rideshare companies ease up on their greedy practices.


This is the best piece of common sense truth that I have seen on UP.NET in weeks. Cheers.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

rkozy said:


> That's the other half of the equation. If Uber hadn't taken away the surge, or Lyft actually tried to offer decent streak bonuses where I drive, I'd gladly be driving even with $3/gallon gas.
> 
> This base fare BS pretty much guarantees I won't be driving any significant miles until gas drops back under $2.50 per gallon and/or the rideshare companies ease up on their greedy practices.


We are at $4.35 a gallon here in California.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> The RepresentUs Blog
> 
> 
> The latest news and commentary on the most pressing issues facing America's democracy.
> ...


There's a BIG problem with all that verbiage: They always call the depletion allowance a tax break.

For those who aren't familiar with the depletion allowance, here's what it is. It's the equivalent to depreciation, except it's applied to mineral resources that get used up.

When you build a building or buy production machinery, you get to depreciate it. You write off your investment over a number of years, as the structure and the machinery gets worn out.

Depletion is what happens to mines and wells. The recoverable resources (whether it's coal or gold or crude oil) gets extracted from the natural environment, and the depletion allowance allocates the cost of the investment over the life of the mine or well.

That's it, that's all the depletion allowance is for.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> A benefit to any economy would be to keep all domestic energy production local.


That's economic suicide.

Yes, you can find oil here. But some of it is uneconomical to produce at current prices. That's why we buy oil from other places around the world. Because the price of drilling for it there, and then shipping it here, is lower than drilling for the hard to get oil that's here. Sometimes its a LOT lower.

If you want to hear people scream, just go ahead and double or triple the cost of gasoline here in the US.

And then tell me why drilling for oil offshore on the continental shelf is only allowed in Louisiana and Texas.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> That's economic suicide.
> 
> Yes, you can find oil here. But some of it is uneconomical to produce at current prices. That's why we buy oil from other places around the world. Because the price of drilling for it there, and then shipping it here, is lower than drilling for the hard to get oil that's here. Sometimes its a LOT lower.
> 
> ...


The trick is to minimize oil. It will never be a 100 / Zero situation. 
It will never 100% go away (plastic, fertilizer, aviation fuel, synthetic tires, pharmaceuticals are all derived from fossil fuels). 
Changing over to domestically produced electricity (of the non-fossil fuel variety) would go a long way to de-fund the middle east Kingdoms. 
It seems crazy to keep burning it in cars when there are now alternatives.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> If you want to hear people scream, just go ahead and double or triple the cost of gasoline here in the US.


Yes, America has 'indulged' its population by funnelling money that could have gone to better schooling, better infrastructure, and better healthcare, on keeping gas low. 
There will be a reaping on that score.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

rkozy said:


> I've pretty much decided to stay away from rideshare for the rest of the month, and possibly early June if gas prices keep going up. Uber and Lyft actually expect us to eat this cost. I've got something they can munch on for awhile.


I Connecticut gas has gone up about a dollar a gallon since Biden took over.
I drive a Prius and drive part time as long as UI is subsidizing me.
It is only going to get worse as Biden attacks the oil industry.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

rkozy said:


> 64,000,000+ Americans are collecting Social Security as we speak. The highways you drive on to transport rideshare passengers are funded almost exclusively by tax dollars collected and redistributed by various government bureaucracies. So are fire and police protection districts. America has been socialist for a very long time, but tries to pretend socialism is just some evil concept that only other countries embrace.


Are you confusing Socialism with social programs?
See ... THAT'S why they should teach Civics in grade school again.

Sorry, I don't have the time to educated you on the difference. If you are interested in learning something, read up on the gov't system of Socialism. Then read up on how ALL capitalist countries have social programs to assist the weaker of their citizens. 
Then, think about the difference between those two unrelated subjects.

If you have questions, feel free to ask.

* EXTRA CREDIT: Read up on the recent history of a S. American country by the name of Venezuela. In a short time of only 20 years they went from a booming capitalist economy where almost everyone was middle class ... to ... well, what it is today. And again, if you have questions after having read up on it, feel free to ask.



.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Mole said:


> We are at $4.35 a gallon here in California.


We were around $2.50 per gallon until America decided COVID was suddenly over and started travelling again. I can still get gas at Costco for about $2.60 per gallon if I'm ever up in that part of town. The wife uses the membership, and I'll only fill up there when it's a reasonable drive from my last stop of the day.

Most places here are charging $2.90-$2.95 per gallon, and a couple miles to the east of me in Illinois, it's about $3.20 per gallon because of the higher state gas tax.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Are you confusing Socialism with social programs?
> See ... THAT'S why they should teach Civics in grade school again.


Social programs funded by the government are socialism. Whenever the government takes money and redistributes it to the population, that is socialism.

Medicare, Social Security, oil subsidies, farm subsidies, interstate highways. That's all socialism. It's the government charging us money and sending it back to everyone in various forms of services.

You really need to learn the difference between civics (which is how citizens choose their leadership for legislative/administrative affairs) and economics (which is how a society collectively utilizes it financial resources) because you seem a little fuzzy on both subjects.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> It is only going to get worse as Biden attacks the oil industry.


In May of 2019, gas was going for 2.95 per gallon nationwide, quite comparable to today's per-gallon price:





__





U.S. All Grades All Formulations Retail Gasoline Prices (Dollars per Gallon)






www.eia.gov





What was Trump doing to attack the oil industry back then?


----------



## Fairbanks16 (May 27, 2021)

rkozy said:


> I've pretty much decided to stay away from rideshare for the rest of the month, and possibly early June if gas prices keep going up. Uber and Lyft actually expect us to eat this cost. I've got something they can munch on for awhile.


I live in Phoenix and hung up Lyfy also. Gas well over $3.00.


----------



## Fairbanks16 (May 27, 2021)

Oscar Levant said:


> I get 52mpg, not an issue for me.


Wesr and tear on your car will. Good luck with a junk car in a year or two. It's a bad dead end job.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Fairbanks16 said:


> Wesr and tear on your car will. Good luck with a junk car in a year or two. It's a bad dead end job.


Definitely the nature of the beast.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

rkozy said:


> In May of 2019, gas was going for 2.95 per gallon nationwide, quite comparable to today's per-gallon price:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was responding to the question about how the spike in gas prices effected my RS driving.
Pointing a finger at the Biden administration for it's stance on the oil industry is not bias but rather factual.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> I Connecticut gas has gone up about a dollar a gallon since Biden took over.


That's because the inauguration took place in late January, while the pandemic was still going on.

You know darned well that if Trump had been reelected, he would be bragging about how much the economy has recovered.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

rkozy said:


> We were around $2.50 per gallon until America decided COVID was suddenly over and started travelling again. I can still get gas at Costco for about $2.60 per gallon if I'm ever up in that part of town. The wife uses the membership, and I'll only fill up there when it's a reasonable drive from my last stop of the day.
> 
> Most places here are charging $2.90-$2.95 per gallon, and a couple miles to the east of me in Illinois, it's about $3.20 per gallon because of the higher state gas tax.


It's more like the Dems and our current president they are anti oil and are driving up cost and the ability to transfer oil stocks across America.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> That's because the inauguration took place in late January, while the pandemic was still going on.
> 
> You know darned well that if Trump had been reelected, he would be bragging about how much the economy has recovered.


Stay focused on the topic which is higher gas prices since Biden took over.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Mole said:


> It's more like the Dems and our current president they are anti oil and are driving up cost and the ability to transfer oil stocks across America.


Bingo !!!!


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> The cost of a new EV will take YEARS to make up for the cost in fuel on a paid off car. You are not good at maths.
> 
> At $1200 a year in fuel costs, a $45k EV will take 37.5 years to break even.
> 
> Tell me more about costs and 'cheap' EVs


You are not good at math as well, you should compare the difference in price between ICE and EV.
Most people getting car loans if they buy a new vehicle, so the difference in monthly payment will be around $100 in favor of ICE car, but EV will break even or save the money pretty easily if you drive 1000miles per month or so.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Pointing a finger at the Biden administration for it's stance on the oil industry is not bias but rather factual.


That's also incorrect. National gas prices went from $1.94 per gallon in April 2020, to $2.42 per gallon in January 2021. During that entire period, Trump was still president. That's a 48-cent per gallon increase that occurred entirely during Trump's last nine months in office. The increases continued under Biden, as the economy gained more momentum due to businesses reopening as COVID cases dropped.

In fact, when Trump took office in January 2017, gas was $2.46 per gallon. By June of 2018, Trump had the price of gas up to $2.97 per gallon. That's a 51-cent per gallon increase during Trump's first 18 months in office. Looks like your "facts" are not telling the entire story.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Stay focused on the topic which is higher gas prices since Biden took over.


That's false. I was paying the exact same price for gas in May of 2019 when Trump was in the middle of his presidency. When core inflation is factored in, a gallon of gas is actually cheaper now then when Trump was president during May of 2019.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Stay focused on the topic which is higher gas prices since Biden took over.


Stay focused on WHY those gas prices are higher.

I don't like the cancellation of the Keystone pipeline. Keeping that construction project going was one of the few positive aspects of the Trump presidency.

But it doesn't have anything to do with why gasoline prices are higher now. Even if the Keystone pipeline was still going ahead with construction, it wouldn't be in operation yet.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Stay focused on WHY those gas prices are higher.
> 
> I don't like the cancellation of the Keystone pipeline. Keeping that construction project going was one of the few positive aspects of the Trump presidency.
> 
> But it doesn't have anything to do with why gasoline prices are higher now. Even if the Keystone pipeline was still going ahead with construction, it wouldn't be in operation yet.


I fully agree with you on this.
It was Canada's great hope with Keystone that the profits were going to be invested to transitioning our Western Oil Based Economy to a more Sustainable Future Technologies Economy. It will be a lot harder for our country to do that without that profit engine.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I quit for two reasons. 1. People. 2. Cost vs unrealized losses. But mostly because of #1. After a career in customer service I'm about sick of people.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It was Canada's great hope with Keystone that the profits were going to be invested to transitioning our Western Oil Based Economy to a more Sustainable Future Technologies Economy.


That may be true. It was certainly the hope of many people in Alberta that they'd be able to sell more Canadian syn-crude in the U.S.
According to a terminal manager I visited in Winnipeg, the oil was getting through, with or without the Keystone pipeline. But that it was a more circuitous routing via different pipelines. (When I hear that, I hear "more expensive transportation costs," although pipeline costs are still a small fraction of the overall cost.)


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Fairbanks16 said:


> Wesr and tear on your car will. Good luck with a junk car in a year or two. It's a bad dead end job.


I drive for GH, and average 75miles, no people, or so per shift. That's roughly equivalent to someone who lives in my neighborhood and commutes to downtown San Diego. So, not really. Priuses are good to about 300k, my model, I'm told. I'm also 70 years of age and retired, so your 'dead end job' point is a moot one.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I drive for GH, and average 75miles, no people, or so per shift. That's roughly equivalent to someone who lives in my neighborhood and commutes to downtown San Diego. So, not really. Priuses are good to about 300k, my model, I'm told. I'm also 70 years of age and retired, so your 'dead end job' point is a moot one.


The "dead" part is definitely accurate. Only one of two certainties in life.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

no,there is a cost to doing business...suck it up


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I've pretty much decided to stay away from rideshare for the rest of the month, and possibly early June if gas prices keep going up. Uber and Lyft actually expect us to eat this cost. I've got something they can munch on for awhile.


THE HORROR OF GAS PRICES


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> THE HORROR OF GAS PRICES


More like the wonders of PhotoShop. That screenshot is more fake than the **** you find on most porn actresses.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> For all the Boot-Strap Myth folks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong.

Got their on my own. 

Please do not generalize.


----------



## Delco (Jun 13, 2021)

Many drivers are unable to determine the impact of higher gas prices to their bottom line. The RS companies can often take advantage of them. 

My advice to all drivers is to learn enough math to perform essential life skills and to use a fuel efficient vehicle (Toyota hybrid is my top choice) for this gig.

I'm still in the game, but if l was driving a gas guzzler, l would probably be on the sidelines.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Delco said:


> I'm still in the game, but if l was driving a gas guzzler, l would probably be on the sidelines.


I am driving a gas guzzler (by choice, I like larger SUVs) and can still turn a modest profit per-ride even with $3/gallon gas. Because I have a Costco membership, I am actually paying just $2.67 per gallon, and that is for their 93-octane premium blend. The regular blend is only a nickel cheaper.

If Costco gas ever exceeds $3 per gallon, I'm probably going to be idle until prices fall again. Once this summer is over, I can see a pretty steep drop in prices coming. People are out sowing their wild oats right now because all the mandates are being lifted. Once they blow through all their cash this summer, people will be staying home awhile.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Gas in Cali is over $4.50 in some cities. But nobody cares cause they spending government cheese money - it has no value.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Gas in Cali is over $4.50 in some cities. But nobody cares cause they spending government cheese money - it has no value.


I am fortunate to live in a Midwest market where everything is quite cheap. Unfortunately, that also means I'm not making nearly as much per mile as somebody in LA or SF, either. It's kind of a zero sum game with respect to gas prices being lower in less lucrative markets.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I can't see gas going under $3 anytime soon.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> THE HORROR OF GAS PRICES


ok, now do your net. Still feel higher gas prices (this time of the year, every single year) don't have an impact. <sigh>


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ok, now do your net. Still feel higher gas prices (this time of the year, every single year) don't have an impact. <sigh>


 So I should quit?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> So I should quit?


NOT cold turkey.
See a doctor.

.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ok, now do your net. Still feel higher gas prices (this time of the year, every single year) don't have an impact. <sigh>


For someone like 25rides, whose butt has biologically grafted itself to the seat of his vehicle, the impact of gas prices is going to be less.

For sensible people like us, who do this recreationally and sparingly, the impact of gas prices is much more immediate. Not everyone wants to spend 14 hours a day driving for a rideshare service because it's the only thing they can do in life.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> So I should quit?


isn't that your thing to noodle? If you are quite happy and your net is above positive cash flow, well then it works? But if RS is your sole income, then I think you have your answer if one of the expenses increases (every year at the same time) and your net goes below positive cash flow.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

< justshitmyselfover$35aweek>
[/QUOTE]


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

rkozy said:


> For someone like 25rides, whose butt has biologically grafted itself to the seat of his vehicle, the impact of gas prices is going to be less.
> 
> For sensible people like us, who do this recreationally and sparingly, the impact of gas prices is much more immediate. Not everyone wants to spend 14 hours a day driving for a rideshare service because it's the only thing they can do in life.


Coming from someone who uses rideshare
to lower gas costs to get to work 
I'm feeling butthurt right now....


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> NOT cold turkey.
> See a doctor.
> 
> .


I'll quit someday when I get deactivated....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I'll quit someday when I get deactivated....


... when they pry the keys from my cold, dead hand ...


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I am fortunate to live in a Midwest market where everything is quite cheap. Unfortunately, that also means I'm not making nearly as much per mile as somebody in LA or SF, either. It's kind of a zero sum game with respect to gas prices being lower in less lucrative markets.


Bay Area rates are garbage, like 0.63 per mile but gas prices well above 4$ already.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

MikhailCA said:


> Bay Area rates are garbage, like 0.63 per mile but gas prices well above 4$ already.


According to 25Lies7Days, you just aren't trying hard enough. Gas prices mean nothing when you can Photoshop your earnings.

(My rate is $0.49 per mile...but gas here is $1 per gallon cheaper.)


----------

